# Galician dictionary



## syl2o

Hola
Conosceis un dictionnario Español-Galego, francés-Galego o Inglés-Galego  on-line ?
Es que me gustaría mais fallar o Galego
Moitas Gracias


Sylvain


----------



## Outsider

J'ai trouvé ceci.

Regardez aussi cette page.


----------



## samlj

Here you have three automatic translation services:
http://oesi.cervantes.es/traduccion.jsp
http://sli.uvigo.es/tradutor/
http://www.dimensiona.com/traduza/ (I tried this and it doesn't work)
I don't know any dictionary itself Spanish-Galician, but I know a Galician dictionary (with Galician definitions)
http://edu.xunta.es/diccionarios/index.html
And I don't know if you wanted to write your original message entirely in Galician. In such case, I'll correct it:
Ola
Coñecedes algún dicionario español-galego, francés-galego ou inglés-galego on-line (ou "en liña")?
É que me gostaría falar máis o galego.
Moitas grazas.*
*Grazas is not very common in spoken language, but since 2004 it's recommended and it's mandatory in written language. Don't ask me why...
And you can add ¿ or ¡ in the begining of interrogative or exclamative sentences. Personally, I prefer add them, but the rule says that it's not preferred.

Hope it helps!


----------



## panjabigator

So what is the preferred term to 'grazas?'


----------



## samlj

The preferred term by rule is "Grazas". My preferred term is "Gracias" . But I think that if you write say "Gracias" instead it's still correct, but "Grazas" is preferred. I'm not sure.
Personally, if I write an e-mail or something like that, I write "Gracias". If it's an academic text or something more oficial, I write "Grazas" instead.
You can also say "¡Graciñas!", which is in Galician like "little thanks!". Maybe in English it has no sense, but in Galician we use the diminutive very often.


----------



## syl2o

Ola samlj
moitas grazas por tu axuda y por ista traduccíon inesperaba. Eu pensou que me sirvera bem.

Un saludo

Sylvain


"Sementar sementarei"


----------



## samlj

> moitas grazas pola túa axuda e por ista (ou tamén esta) tradución inesperada. Eu pensou (Ou tamén simplemente Penso, sen "Eu") que me fará bem. (bem é en portugués, e non sei se en galego está permitido pola normativa pero creo que non. Por se acaso, mellor di ben)
> 
> Un saúdo



¡Ánimo co galego que é unha lingua ben bonita!

¡Saúdos!

samlj


----------



## syl2o

Hola
Grazas pola túa anima tambén. Es que eu vou a volver allí(mi gosta Galicia), e ademais permite fallar quasi português tambén.

¡saúdos¡

Sylvain


PS ¿De qué parte vés?Coruña?


----------



## Namakemono

Ironically, we have a hard time understanding the Portuguese most of the time. 
And I wouldn't trust the official rules as they change faster than the Galician weather.


----------



## samlj

> And I wouldn't trust the official rules as they change faster than the Galician weather.


I agree completely. And in some cases they are artificial and don't reflect the spoken Galician.


----------



## panjabigator

Can you explain that a little better?  How and why are the rules changing fast?


----------



## Namakemono

There are conflicts between linguists. Should Galician approach the Spanish writing system or the Portuguese one? Also they make up words (beirarrúa -sidewalk- for example, was "invented"; why didn't they take the Portuguese expression "paseo da rúa"?) and some grammar rules are totally random.
There have been two significant changes since the year 1982, and they are still far from reaching consensus.


----------



## samlj

The problem is that in Galicia there are several attitudes towards the language:
1. Autonomism: It says that Galician is a autonomous language and its not dependent of Spanish or Portuguese. It has its own rules and vocabulary.
2. Reintegrationism: It says that Galician should be a kind of dialect of Portuguese, but slighty different, as it is the Brazilian Portuguese and African Portuguese. So it would become part of the worldwide language system called Portuguese.
3. Lusism: It says that Galician doesn't exist and in Galicia we speak Portuguese.
So we have a permanent language war, and sometimes rules change to approach attitudes. But what actually happens is that they create words, Namakemono says, or change some sounds, that are not really used by people (maybe are used in Portuguese, but we are not Portuguese) So they build an artificial language.
I have always said "gracias", but now I should say "grazas". I don't know how many people actually say "grazas", but I know nobody. In fact, the last rules revision was called "normativa da concordia" or "concordia rules". Just to have some peace, not to reflect the actual language reality.
But rules are rules and spoken language is spoken language. So write however you want.


----------



## Outsider

Namakemono said:


> Also they make up words (beirarrúa -sidewalk- for example, was "invented"; why didn't they take the Portuguese expression "paseo da rúa"?)


And how do regular Galicians say "sidewalk"?


----------



## Namakemono

We use the Spanish word acera. Spanish words are used all the time in spoken Galician.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Acaban de poner en Recursos una lista bastante completa de diccionarios y otros recursos para el gallego en este foro, en el de portugués-español.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Namakemono said:


> Ironically, we have a hard time understanding the Portuguese most of the time.
> And I wouldn't trust the official rules as they change faster than the Galician weather.


It took me years, but I managed in the end. The fact that I live close to the border and watch a lot of Portuguese television has helped a lot. Other than that, most Galician people I know do not understand Portuguese well, as you say.

As for the rules, I agree. They have managed to make a couple of generations of school children (now in their late twenties and thirties) loathe the language!


----------



## XiaoRoel

> It took me years, but I managed in the end. The fact that I live close to the border and watch a lot of Portuguese television has helped a lot. Other than that, most Galician people I know do not understand Portuguese well, as you say.
> 
> As for the rules, I agree. They have managed to make a couple of generations of school children (now in their late twenties and thirties) loathe the language!


Como he afirmado en otro hilo, las afirmaciones de Miguel Antonio no están fundamentadas. El portugués al norte del Duero/Douro es en más de un 95% inteligible mutuamente con el gallego. 
El comentario sobre la normativización de la lengua serían para discutir en otro hilo, pero tampoco lleva razón alguna. Como en todo proceso sociolingüístico de emergencia de una lengua perseguida/prohibida, hay vaivanes. A día de hoy sí existe un estándar culto y literario y quien lo niegue lo niega desde posiciones ideológicas y no lingüísticas.


----------

